# Hymer-Eriba B 614 CL



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone a Hymer-Eriba B 614 CL?

Would like some infomation.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Would really love some info on:

Has anyone a Hymer B 614 CL?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi nora and neil,

one for sale in this months practical motorhome here don't think it's a cl though.
what is it you wish to know.
simon


----------

